# GhostBoat



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

In the recent drama on ITV starring David Jason in an old submarine, did anyone recognise the "Russian cargo vessel" which came across the sub when she first surfaced at the start of the programme, a few people will be surprised at the drama makers choice of vessel.
Steve.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

pray tell i,m still trying to understand the story.

paul


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Paul,
Its the Bran Sands owned by Northumbria Water and operates out of the Tyne, Wear & Tees as a sludge vessel.
Steve.


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Did not notice what the cargo vessel was but the naval frigate attacked was definately a Belgian Wielingen class frigate. I was looking forward to watching it but I can't say I was impressed with the story to be honest.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

****** I agree with you.

Paul


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Telly and media have a licence to do what they want. 

If you look at the Plymouth city website, you'll see pictures of trains with overhead electric wires, and the trains are the ones just introduced on the West Coast main line between London and Glasgow..! I can assure that Plymouth will one day be electrified....3006 is more likely..!

I haven't had a telly for 7 years....now you'll start to appreciate why..!!

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

I thought it was quite good. I missed the start, but soon picked it up. However it did get confusing and it was sad that David Jason died


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

David Jason isn't dead really, he just acted like that for the cameras! LOL


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

What you mean it is not real, and that submarine just appeared and the russians hand it over just like that during the cold war.

you just can not trust what you see on tv now a days. (*))


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Did anybody notice how the Chief Engineer used to work in the ship yards just like a certain Chief Engineer (now pipe cleaners assistant I gather) in a Virtual Thread??? (Thumb)


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

I was impressed my wife managed to sit through 3 hours of it and she made more sense of it than I did. I thought if she liked it we could finally watch my loooooooooong version of Das boot......sadly I am told this is not going to happen.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Did anybody notice how the Chief Engineer used to work in the ship yards just like a certain Chief Engineer (now pipe cleaners assistant I gather) in a Virtual Thread??? (Thumb)


Hey I resemble that remark !!! LOL I take it you _still_ want your Chief's ticket Hmmmmmm!!!! anyway PG has softer fur than you so there LOL (*))


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Coastie said:


> David Jason isn't dead really, he just acted like that for the cameras! LOL


Aww whatever lol


----------

